# friend (verb) - they friended me



## yirgster

Languages evolve and for the last number of years in English _*friend *_is now also a verb. This is in the context of social media where someone can _*friend *_someone else. It is very common. For another example:

*Three people friended me almost immediately yesterday when I joined the site*.

*Register and then friend me and you can see my work and we can send private messages.*​
Of course, there are obvious alternatives such as using _*become*_:

T*hree people became my friend yesterday. *​
But, as far as I can tell, _*to friend *_is the dominant usage. So, has _*to friend*_, i.e. _*friend *_as a verb, worked its way similarly into Spanish?


----------



## gengo

The WR dictionary gives hacerse amigo de for this meaning.


----------



## Jaime Bien

No (hasta donde yo sé). Aquí la gente continúa _haciendo amigos_. En español existen los verbos _amigar(se)_ y _amistar(se)_, pero por aquí lo más común es _hacer(se) amigos_: _Juan y yo nos hemos amigos (en Facebook o donde sea)_; _he hecho tres nuevos amigos (en Facebook o donde sea)_. En tus ejemplos, yo diría:

1) Tres personas se hicieron mis amigos casi inmediatamente...
2) Regístrate y hazte mi amigo (envíame una solicitud de amistad para hacerte mi amigo)...


----------



## steemic

You can't say amigar at least not that I've ever heard.
In the context of social media I've always heard:  Nos hicimos amigos = We became friends / We friended each other. 

In your other example:  Three people friended me =  Tres personas me mandaron un pedido de amistad. (just because they friended you doesn't mean you friended them back)

I honestly have never heard a shorter trendier way of saying it.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jaime Bien said:


> 1) Tres personas se hicieron mis amigos casi inmediatamente...
> 2) Regístrate y hazte mi amigo (envíame una solicitud de amistad para hacerte mi amigo)...



Concuerdo. Es curioso, sin embargo, que en mi uso el posesivo siempre vaya pospuesto es estos casos (_hazte amigo *mío*_). Es curioso porque somos paisanos, quiero decir.

Un saludo


----------



## outkast

steemic said:


> You can't say amigar at least not that I've ever heard...


Sí steemic. Existen amigar y amistar. Se usan sobre todo cuando se habla de una rerconciliación entre amigos que por una razón u otra estaban enemistados.


----------



## William Stein

yirgster said:


> Languages evolve and for the last number of years in English _*friend *_is now also a verb. This is in the context of social media where someone can _*friend *_someone else. It is very common. For another example:
> *Three people friended me almost immediately yesterday when I joined the site*.
> 
> *Register and then friend me and you can see my work and we can send private messages.*​
> Of course, there are obvious alternatives such as using _*become*_:
> T*hree people became my friend yesterday. *​
> But, as far as I can tell, _*to friend *_is the dominant usage. So, has _*to friend*_, i.e. _*friend *_as a verb, worked its way similarly into Spanish?



I bet it means flag as a "friend', like people on youtube say 'Be sure to "like" this video"


----------



## steemic

outkast said:


> Sí steemic. Existen amigar y amistar. Se usan sobre todo cuando se habla de una rerconciliación entre amigos que por una razón u otra estaban enemistados.



However it still would not work in this context specifically.  It wouldn't surprise me however if those verbs exist in another dialect.  The definition you gave seems like it would make sense.


----------



## outkast

Well, I don't see why not.
Does it matter if they exist in another dialect? We're talking about the Spanish language:
*amigar**.* (Del lat. _amicāre_, der. de _amīcus_ 'amigo').

* 1.* tr. *amistar.* U. t. c. prnl.
* 2.* ...
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## steemic

outkast said:


> Well, I don't see why not.
> Does it matter if they exist in another dialect? We're talking about the Spanish language:
> *amigar**.* (Del lat. _amicāre_, der. de _amīcus_ 'amigo').
> 
> * 1.* tr. *amistar.* U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.* ...
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Because the OP's post didn't have anything to do with a reconciliation between friends like the definition you gave.
The context is people becoming friends on social media.  Please see the above posts.


----------



## outkast

OK, does _*Unir en Amistad*_ work for you? It's there. 
I've read the posts.
I also speak Spanish.


----------



## steemic

I'm not exactly sure what you are asking.  
I'm glad to hear you speak Spanish but what do you want to know?  
If unir en amistad works in the context of friending someone on social media?


----------



## outkast

I'm not asking you anything.
_Unir en Amistad _is one of the definitions of _amigar_. 
That's all.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

yirgster said:


> Languages evolve and for the last number of years in English _*friend *_is now also a verb. This is in the context of social media where someone can _*friend *_someone else. It is very common. For another example:
> *Three people friended me almost immediately yesterday when I joined the site*.
> 
> *Register and then friend me and you can see my work and we can send private messages.*​
> Of course, there are obvious alternatives such as using _*become*_:
> T*hree people became my friend yesterday. *​
> But, as far as I can tell, _*to friend *_is the dominant usage. So, has _*to friend*_, i.e. _*friend *_as a verb, worked its way similarly into Spanish?



Hacerse amigos en Facebook works; however, what we say here all the time is *agregar*: 

Tres personas me agregaron (a facebook) ayer  
and the opposite: Carolina me eliminó (de facebook) ayer *Carolina defriended me from...*


----------



## steemic

outkast said:


> I'm not asking you anything.
> _Unir en Amistad _is one of the definitions of _amigar_.
> That's all.



I'll have to take your word on that one.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

outkast said:


> Well, I don't see why not.
> Does it matter if they exist in another dialect? We're talking about the Spanish language:
> *amigar**.* (Del lat. _amicāre_, der. de _amīcus_ 'amigo').
> 
> * 1.* tr. *amistar.* U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.* ...
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados




Personally, I would understand something like *Nos amigamos/amistamos *(de nuevo)* en facebook* as making up/ hacer las paces.  

Not a user of those expressions, though.


----------



## outkast

Sí Delenda, yo no participo en ninguna de las redes sociales porque tengo miedo que me roben el alma. Estaba aclarando esto (y de muy Buena onda):



steemic said:


> You can't say amigar at least not that I've ever hear...


Pero resultó en que parece que abrí una de las puertas del averno.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Yo sólo quería dar mi punto de vista. De muy buena onda también, .


----------



## Brimstone

Hola:

Pero, ¿en qué países de habla hispana se utilizan amigar y amistar? Yo tengo una licenciatura en Lengua y Literatura Hispánicas y una maestría en Lingüística y nunca he escuchado, en la vida cotidiana, que se usen esos verbos. Sin embargo, no pongo en duda su existencia en los diccionarios. Sólo quiero enfatizar que nadie los emplea en la vida diaria, ni siquiera en textos. Nadie dice, por ejemplo: Me voy a amigar con ella, sino me voy a hacer amigo de ella, ni tampoco él se quiere amistar conmigo, sino él se quiere hacer mi amigo. Por ello es que me gustaría que se me señalara en dónde se usan de esa manera esos verbos.

un saludo.


----------



## William Stein

Brimstone said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero, ¿en qué países de habla hispana se utilizan amigar y amistar? Yo tengo una licenciatura en Lengua y Literatura Hispánicas y una maestría en Lingüística y nunca he escuchado, en la vida cotidiana, que se usen esos verbos. Sin embargo, no pongo en duda su existencia en los diccionarios. Sólo quiero enfatizar que nadie los emplea en la vida diaria, ni siquiera en textos. Nadie dice, por ejemplo: Me voy a amigar con ella, sino me voy a hacer amigo de ella, ni tampoco él se quiere amistar conmigo, sino él se quiere hacer mi amigo. Por ello es que me gustaría que se me señalara en dónde se usan de esa manera esos verbos.
> 
> un saludo.



It's a big mistake to think that "to friend" is a normal verb in English. I think it's just like the verb "to like" in you tube. If you click on the "thumbs up" icon that means you "like" the video. If you click on the "friend' icon of somebody, then you "friend' that person. It has nothing to do with normal English, it's just technical jargon that refers to clicking on a certain icon, so there's no reason to search for a "normal" Spanish equivalent, either.


----------



## steemic

It's technical jargon but as the OP indicated it is very ingrained in our culture especially in more urban areas.  
I hear friend used in this way almost every day.  How often an individual hears it of course will depend on where they are, their age group, etc.  
I imagine this being much less common among older generations and increasingly popular with younger ones.


----------



## William Stein

steemic said:


> It's technical jargon but as the OP indicated it is very ingrained in our culture especially in more urban areas.
> I hear friend used in this way almost every day.  How often an individual hears it of course will depend on where they are, their age group, etc.
> I imagine this being much less common among older generations and increasingly popular with younger ones.



Okay, but it's not a word that evolved organically over time, it's just a recent creation, so you might as well invent a Spanish equivalent instead of looking for some Spanish word that evolved normally over centuries. 
Another thing to take into account is that it's probably never used in normal writing and wouldn't be considered correct there, even if it's in the dictionary and millions of people say it.


----------



## steemic

William Stein said:


> Okay, but it's not a word that evolved organically over time, it's just a recent creation, so you might as well invent a Spanish equivalent instead of looking for some Spanish word that evolved normally over centuries.
> Another thing to take into account is that it's probably never used in normal writing and wouldn't be considered correct there, even if it's in the dictionary and millions of people say it.



I can't say I agree with your logic William although you are certainly entitled to your opinion.  
All words in English have their origins and languages are constantly evolving.   
Whether or not you agree with a particular word's adaptation in modern day English certainly doesn't change the fact that millions of people are saying it and writing it.
There have already been several valid translations in Spanish given.  It may not be as quick or trendy as "friend" in English but that's the way it is said in that language.


----------



## William Stein

steemic said:


> I can't say I agree with your logic William although you are certainly entitled to your opinion.
> All words in English have their origins and languages are constantly evolving.
> Whether or not you agree with a particular word's adaptation in modern day English certainly doesn't change the fact that millions of people are saying it and writing it.
> There have already been several valid translations in Spanish given.  It may not be as quick or trendy as "like" in English but that's the way it is said in that language.



You're totally missing the point. I'm not judging the word or saying it's good or bad, I couldn't care less, what I'm saying is;
1) it's a word that was recently created in an artificial way, namely: you take the name of an icon, such as the like button or friend button, and then use that noun as a verb to describe the action of clicking on the icon (X. "friended" Y (= clicked on Y's "friend icon), Z "liked" the video (not in the sense of enjoyed but that he simply clicked on the "like" button).
2) As a recently created word, there's no need to find a historically acceptable equivalent in Spanish, you might as well create a new Spanish term
3) If a student writes "He friended my sister last night" in a homework assignment or term paper, the teacher will probably mark it as a mistake (that's good to know, right?)


----------



## steemic

William Stein said:


> You're totally missing the point. I'm not judging the word or saying it's good or bad, I couldn't care less, what I'm saying is;
> 1) it's a word that was recently created in an artificial way, namely: you take the name of an icon, such as the like button or friend button, and then use that noun as a verb to describe the action of clicking on the icon (X. "friended" Y (= clicked on Y's "friend icon), Z "liked" the video (not in the sense of enjoyed but that he simply clicked on the "like" button).
> 2) As a recently created word, there's no need to find a historically acceptable equivalent in Spanish, you might as well create a new Spanish term
> 3) If a student writes "He friended my sister last night" in a homework assignment or term paper, the teacher will probably mark it as a mistake (that's good to know, right?)



I didn't miss any points.  I read what you wrote and understood it clearly.  
I simply do not agree with you.


----------



## William Stein

steemic said:


> I didn't miss any points.  I read what you wrote and understood it clearly.
> I simply do not agree with you.



I'm trying hard to find something that could be disagreed with in what I said, since it's mostly just a statement of simple facts. I never said I liked or it disliked it.
The only controversial point might be whether or not a standard Spanish word could be used to express the idea of "friend", and I would say there is one main argument for using a traditnoal term and one main argument against it:
+ Spanish speakers will understand the traditional word much better than the neologism
- The traditional word doesn't mean the same thing: "to friend" doesn't mean to make friends with in a broad sense, it has the highly specific meaning of putting somebody on your Friends list by clicking the Friend icon and there's no traditional word that expresses that. So if you say "amistarse", it would just mean "to make friends", which isn't the same thing as "to friend".


----------



## outkast

Brimstone said:


> ...Pero, ¿en qué países de habla hispana se utilizan amigar y amistar?... Sólo quiero enfatizar que nadie los emplea en la vida diaria, ni siquiera en textos. Nadie dice, por ejemplo: Me voy a amigar con ella, sino me voy a hacer amigo de ella, ni tampoco él se quiere amistar conmigo, sino él se quiere hacer mi amigo. Por ello es que me gustaría que se me señalara en dónde se usan de esa manera esos verbos.
> 
> un saludo.



Bueno, entre otros en el tuyo. 
https://mx.search.yahoo.com/search;...igaron&fr2=sb-top-mx.search&fr=yfp-t-706&fp=1

https://mx.search.yahoo.com/search;...-t-706&fr2=sb-top-mx.search&fp=1&xargs=0&b=11

Hay que tener cuidado con palabras como nadie, nunca y siempre.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Brimstone said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero, ¿en qué países de habla hispana se utilizan amigar y amistar? Yo tengo una licenciatura en Lengua y Literatura Hispánicas y una maestría en Lingüística y nunca he escuchado, en la vida cotidiana, que se usen esos verbos. Sin embargo, no pongo en duda su existencia en los diccionarios. Sólo quiero enfatizar que nadie los emplea en la vida diaria, ni siquiera en textos. Nadie dice, por ejemplo: Me voy a amigar con ella, sino me voy a hacer amigo de ella, ni tampoco él se quiere amistar conmigo, sino él se quiere hacer mi amigo. Por ello es que me gustaría que se me señalara en dónde se usan de esa manera esos verbos.
> 
> un saludo.



Yo las uso pero me puedo imaginar a dos personas echando chisme (gossiping) con alguna de las dos expresiones: 

- ¿A qué no adivina quienes se amigaron?
_*-*_ ¿Quien, quien? ¡Cuente, cuente a ver!
- El Marío y la Rosa. Los Vi besuqueándose en la esquina. 
_*- *_¡no! ¿de verdad?

Yo debería ser guionista de telenovelas, .


----------



## EddieZumac

yirgster said:


> Languages evolve and for the last number of years in English _*friend *_is now also a verb. This is in the context of social media where someone can _*friend *_someone else. It is very common. For another example:
> *Three people friended me almost immediately yesterday when I joined the site*.
> 
> *Register and then friend me and you can see my work and we can send private messages.*​
> Of course, there are obvious alternatives such as using _*become*_:
> T*hree people became my friend yesterday. *​
> But, as far as I can tell, _*to friend *_is the dominant usage. So, has _*to friend*_, i.e. _*friend *_as a verb, worked its way similarly into Spanish?


Shouldn't it be *befriended* me?


----------



## gengo

EddieZumac said:


> Shouldn't it be *befriended* me?



NO!  That is something else entirely.  To friend someone means to add them to your list of friends on Facebook or another such website.  As in "I finally friended Eddie after he sent me about a hundred friend requests."


----------



## k-in-sc

steemic said:


> I didn't miss any points.  I read what you wrote and understood it clearly.
> I simply do not agree with you.


I don't either. How recent the English meaning is has no bearing on how Spanish speakers choose to express the same idea. Also, it's not an "artificial" meaning, simply a new one.


----------



## William Stein

k-in-sc said:


> I don't either. How recent the English meaning is has no bearing on how Spanish speakers choose to express the same idea. Also, it's not an "artificial" meaning, simply a new one.



Just out of curiosity, what points do you disagree with? (please quote what I said accompanied by the criticism)

As for "artificial", it it did not develop gradually over time but was created suddenly (man-made = artificial) for a new product that didn't exist before. Ultimately all words are "man-made" if you  want to quibble, but they're not created all of a sudden for a new concept unless they're artificial. 
You say that "it has no bearing on how Spanish speakers choose to express the idea", but you're ignoring the fact that no traditional word exists for the new concept and the traditional ones all have their own meanings which would be understood instead of the intended new meaning (adding somebody to the friend's list)


----------



## Peripes

When using social networks, it is very common, at least where I live, to use _agregar._ E.g.:

_Agrégame como amigo en Facebook._

I know that sending a request is not the same as both parties accepting, but at least that's how most of us use it. E.g:

_-Te mandé una solicitud ayer, ¿me agregaste?
-No, me olvidé de revisar, cuando llegue a mi casa te agrego._


----------



## gengo

Peripes said:


> _-Te mandé una solicitud ayer, ¿me agregaste?
> -No, me olvidé de revisar, cuando llegue a mi casa te agrego._



That looks pretty definitive to me.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> That looks pretty definitive to me.



Por aquí se usa también.


----------



## William Stein

Lurrezko said:


> Por aquí se usa también.



It looks good to me, too, but out of context you would have to say:  To friend (verb): agregar como amigo. Then once the context is established you could just say "agregar".


----------



## outkast

Y con "te agregué en Facebook" no es suficiente?


----------



## Lurrezko

outkast said:


> Y con "te agregué en Facebook" no es suficiente?



Yo creo que sí, el significado es inequívoco.


----------



## Peripes

Brimstone said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero, ¿en qué países de habla hispana se utilizan amigar y amistar? Yo tengo una licenciatura en Lengua y Literatura Hispánicas y una maestría en Lingüística y nunca he escuchado, en la vida cotidiana, que se usen esos verbos. Sin embargo, no pongo en duda su existencia en los diccionarios. Sólo quiero enfatizar que nadie los emplea en la vida diaria, ni siquiera en textos. Nadie dice, por ejemplo: Me voy a amigar con ella, sino me voy a hacer amigo de ella, ni tampoco él se quiere amistar conmigo, sino él se quiere hacer mi amigo. Por ello es que me gustaría que se me señalara en dónde se usan de esa manera esos verbos.
> 
> un saludo.


_
Amistarse _(pronominal) sí se usa, pero no con el sentido de _hacerse amigos_, sino con el de _reconciliarse_. E.g:

_-¿Supiste que Pepe y Ana se pelearon ayer?
-Sí, pero hoy fui a casa de Anita y resulta que se amistaron._


----------



## jilar

Por lo que estoy leyendo debe suceder algo parecido en ambos idiomas, español e inglés. Me explico:
Estoy leyendo que a algunos angloparlantes les sorprende la existencia de *friend* como verbo, es decir que existe TO FRIEND. Y les soprende porque para ellos siempre ha sido un sustantivo (my friend = mi amigo).

Así mismo, pasa con amigar=amistar = hacer amistad. En español lo más usual y común es emplear el sustantivo "amigo" y cuando queremos indicar alguna acción (verbo) le añadimos el verbo correspondiente, en este caso lo más usual es formar "HACER + amigo", por ejemplo:
Me hice amigo de mi vecino, por cercanía y porque nos caemos bien.

Eso no quiere decir que no existan amigar o amistar, quizá antiguamente se usaban más. Hoy en día, lo reconozco, pues a mí me sorprende su uso, es extraño emplearlos.

Pero, en cambio, usamos "enemistar" sin el mayor problema. Que sería "dejar de ser amigos". Ejemplo:
Me enemisted con mi vecino, ya que abusó de mi hermana. (Ahora somos enemigos, que es lo mismo que decir "NO somos amigos")

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/friend
Dos opciones como verbo.

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=amistar
Unir en amistad = Hacerse amigos.

Así que, bajo mi punto de vista estamos en la misma situación. Por lo tanto:
To friend = Amistar

Sin problema ninguno. Otra cosa es que se llegue a usar de forma común, y me refiero a "amistar", en español. Que ya hemos dicho que es muy raro emplearlo. Pero no imposible, porque existe.

"Friend me" sería "*amístame*"
Igual que de "let me know" sería "*avísame*" o "infórmame"


----------



## Argieman

outkast said:


> I'm not asking you anything.
> _Unir en Amistad _is one of the definitions of _amigar_.
> That's all.


Well, your spanish is excellent, so you don´t need explanations, but in Spanish (at least here, in arg) _amigar _is used to mean the recover of a friendship that had been ended due to an argument or something.
"Juan y pedro estaban peleados, pero ayer se amigaron"
I never heard _amigar _​being used with any other meaning


----------



## outkast

Argieman said:


> Well, your spanish is excellent, so you don´t need explanations, but in Spanish (at least here, in arg) _amigar _is used to mean the recover of a friendship that had been ended due to an argument or something.
> "Juan y pedro estaban peleados, pero ayer se amigaron"
> I never heard _amigar _​being used with any other meaning


Y?


----------



## Argieman

jilar said:


> Por lo que estoy leyendo debe suceder algo parecido en ambos idiomas, español e inglés. Me explico:
> Estoy leyendo que a algunos angloparlantes les sorprende la existencia de *friend* como verbo, es decir que existe TO FRIEND. Y les soprende porque para ellos siempre ha sido un sustantivo (my friend = mi amigo).
> 
> Así mismo, pasa con amigar=amistar = hacer amistad. En español lo más usual y común es emplear el sustantivo "amigo" y cuando queremos indicar alguna acción (verbo) le añadimos el verbo correspondiente, en este caso lo más usual es formar "HACER + amigo", por ejemplo:
> Me hice amigo de mi vecino, por cercanía y porque nos caemos bien.
> 
> Eso no quiere decir que no existan amigar o amistar, quizá antiguamente se usaban más. Hoy en día, lo reconozco, pues a mí me sorprende su uso, es extraño emplearlos.
> 
> Pero, en cambio, usamos "enemistar" sin el mayor problema. Que sería "dejar de ser amigos". Ejemplo:
> Me enemisted con mi vecino, ya que abusó de mi hermana. (Ahora somos enemigos, que es lo mismo que decir "NO somos amigos")
> 
> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/friend
> Dos opciones como verbo.
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=amistar
> Unir en amistad = Hacerse amigos.
> 
> Así que, bajo mi punto de vista estamos en la misma situación. Por lo tanto:
> To friend = Amistar
> 
> Sin problema ninguno. Otra cosa es que se llegue a usar de forma común, y me refiero a "amistar", en español. Que ya hemos dicho que es muy raro emplearlo. Pero no imposible, porque existe.
> 
> "Friend me" sería "*amístame*"
> Igual que de "let me know" sería "*avísame*" o "infórmame"


¿En España usan "amistar"? Ejemplo: "anoche salí y me amisté con un argentino" ¿así?
No sabía


----------



## jilar

No, Argieman. Yo nunca lo he usado de esa forma, y tampoco lo he oído.
Pero si aparece en el diccionario es que existe, vamos, digo yo 

Ya en 1726 aparecía registrado en un diccionario. Curiosamente "amistarse" era "amancebarse". Bueno, la RAE aún registra esa acepción para "amigarse".

Sí es verdad que el significado hay que cogerlo con pinzas, porque que dos personas dejen de ser enemigos, no quiere decir que ahora sean amigos (al menos entendiendo amigos tal cual lo entendemos hoy en día). Pero "ampliando el concepto" (con amplitud de miras) no me parece que sean tan extraño equiparar To friend con Amistar o amigar.

De hecho, la RAE así lo refleja:
Amistar = Unir en amistad
Eso para mi es "hacerse amigos". Cuando haces un amigo "te unes en amistad con él"

*Amigo, amistad* => sustantivos
Amistar, amigar > verbos
*Enemigo, enemistad* > sustantivos
*Enemistar*, enemigar > verbos.

De todas esa, las marcadas en negrita son las que yo siempre he usado, y oído o leído a otras personas. Las otras, aunque raras, existen. Bien lo estamos viendo ¿no?
Y además son formas lógicas, siguen todas la misma lógica para ser formadas, seguramente del latín AMICUS e INIMICUS respectivamente.


----------



## Argieman

outkast said:


> Y?


¿Y? lo que dije. Que yo, al menos, nunca escuché "amigarse" con ningún otro sentido. En el sentido que mencioné sí, es una expresión muy  usada.
Amigo a otro: "Che, déjense de joder. Con X son fueron amigos toda la vida, se pelearon por esta pelotudez, amíguense, no sean boludos"
"Sé que estamos enojados, pero olvidemos esa discusión que tuvimos y amiguémonos"
Muy usado acá en Buenos Aires.
"me amigué con un tipo que me parece genial"
Nunca lo escuché.
Aclaro que hablo como un tipo que nació, se crió y nunca dejó de vivir acá, pero no soy profesor de Lengua.


jilar said:


> No, Argieman. Yo nunca lo he usado de esa forma, y tampoco lo he oído.
> Pero si aparece en el diccionario es que existe, vamos, digo yo
> 
> Ya en 1726 aparecía registrado en un diccionario. Curiosamente "amistarse" era "amancebarse". Bueno, la RAE aún registra esa acepción para "amigarse".
> 
> Sí es verdad que el significado hay que cogerlo con pinzas, porque que dos personas dejen de ser enemigos, no quiere decir que ahora sean amigos (al menos entendiendo amigos tal cual lo entendemos hoy en día). Pero "ampliando el concepto" (con amplitud de miras) no me parece que sean tan extraño equiparar To friend con Amistar o amigar.
> 
> De hecho, la RAE así lo refleja:
> Amistar = Unir en amistad
> Eso para mi es "hacerse amigos". Cuando haces un amigo "te unes en amistad con él"
> 
> *Amigo, amistad* => sustantivos
> Amistar, amigar > verbos
> *Enemigo, enemistad* > sustantivos
> *Enemistar*, enemigar > verbos.
> 
> De todas esa, las marcadas en negrita son las que yo siempre he usado, y oído o leído a otras personas. Las otras, aunque raras, existen. Bien lo estamos viendo ¿no?
> Y además son formas lógicas, siguen todas la misma lógica para ser formadas, seguramente del latín AMICUS e INIMICUS respectivamente.


Te felicito por tu búsqueda. 
Aclaro que en los posts que escribí me refería a "amigarse". "Amistarse" no es usado por estos lares. 
Enemigo / enemistarse son muy usados, sin que el enemigo necesariamente haya sido un amigo.
"Eran tan amigos X y Z y sin embargo se enemistaron, increíble"
"La situación obliga a nuestro partido a enemistarse aún más con el partido X"
" X y Z fueron enemigos desde siempre, se enemistaron apenas se conocieron""
Me parece lógico, por todo lo que dijiste y fundamentaste, que "amistar" sea sinónimo de "to friend", sólo digo que, al menos acá todavía no se usa así. 
Saludos cordiales


----------

